# Flashing from ICS back to GB help!



## RedBarchetta (Jul 17, 2012)

first off, sorry for such a noob question here....

I have searched the forums, and googled but I'm getting mixed answers and need some help. I have a R2D2 currently running Liquid ICS and I'm having too many issues and want to flash back to GB, possibly CM7(haven't tried yet) or back to Liberty. I need to know the simplest way to achive this. Must I SBF? I've never had to do that and it's got me haired out. Or, since I have a nandroid backup still from Liberty, will that work or will it brick me? Any help is greatly appreciated. I've looked ant the SBF'ing link and a lot of comments state that the file links may be dead or old. I'm going to post this on Droidforums as well. The issue's I am having other that what is already known not to work is massive battery drain. If GPS is running in the car dock, even though it's plugged in and shows charging, it is still depleting. Also, when in the car dock, caller ID is useless, the whole screen is black with the slider at the bottom with the exception of a 2 or 3 mil strip at the top. Sometimes I just don't want to take a call based on who it is and now I can't tell.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

You can safely restore your nandroid backup.

You only need to flash an SBF image in case you cannot get into ClockworkMod Recovery.


----------



## RedBarchetta (Jul 17, 2012)

Gasai Yuno said:


> You can safely restore your nandroid backup.
> 
> You only need to flash an SBF image in case you cannot get into ClockworkMod Recovery.


but I thought a nandroid doesn't backup my kernel. I have Liquid ICS and want to go back to gingerbread. Won't that brick my phone?


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Since we didn't get an official ICS upgrade we use the GB kernel and then 2nd init to get on to ICS. It doesn't back the kernel up, but its the same so your nandroid will work.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## RedBarchetta (Jul 17, 2012)

clouse2013 said:


> Since we didn't get an official ICS upgrade we use the GB kernel and then 2nd init to get on to ICS. It doesn't back the kernel up, but its the same so your nandroid will work.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


I was thinking that but wasn't 100% and wanted to be sure, thanks!!! and thanks Gasai Yuno for the original response!


----------



## RedBarchetta (Jul 17, 2012)

clouse2013 said:


> Since we didn't get an official ICS upgrade we use the GB kernel and then 2nd init to get on to ICS. It doesn't back the kernel up, but its the same so your nandroid will work.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


so if I did want to go to CM7, I could just flash the ROM right over Liberty ICS?


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

RedBarchetta said:


> so if I did want to go to CM7, I could just flash the ROM right over Liberty ICS?


I've flashed cm 7 over cm9 and liquid ics so should be good. But make sure u format system, wipe data, wipe cache then install.
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## RedBarchetta (Jul 17, 2012)

clouse2013 said:


> I've flashed cm 7 over cm9 and liquid ics so should be good. But make sure u format system, wipe data, wipe cache then install.
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


 My bad, I said Liberty ICS......wishful thinking? 
so wipe system, data and dalvik and boot into CM7 zip and good to go, correct? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

RedBarchetta said:


> My bad, I said Liberty ICS......wishful thinking?
> so wipe system, data and dalvik and boot into CM7 zip and good to go, correct? Sorry for all the questions


No need to wipe dalvik. Boot to recovery, go to mounts and format system, wipe data/cache, flash cm7, flash gapps(with AOSP roms like cm7 you need to flash these, liberty is blur based and gapps are included) then reboot and your good to go.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Also make sure you download the gingerbread gapps, not ICS ones. Cm9 is ICS, cm7 is gingerbread based.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## RedBarchetta (Jul 17, 2012)

clouse2013 said:


> Also make sure you download the gingerbread gapps, not ICS ones. Cm9 is ICS, cm7 is gingerbread based.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


Alright, so should I just create a file on my SD and put gapps there or if I just copy a zip to the card will it be easily found when I do recovery?


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

RedBarchetta said:


> Alright, so should I just create a file on my SD and put gapps there or if I just copy a zip to the card will it be easily found when I do recovery?


Doesn't matter, as long as u know where to find it is easy to find in recovery. I like to be organized so I put all my differents builds and files into labeled folders. But as long as u can find it.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## RedBarchetta (Jul 17, 2012)

clouse2013 said:


> No need to wipe dalvik. Boot to recovery, go to mounts and format system, wipe data/cache, flash cm7, flash gapps(with AOSP roms like cm7 you need to flash these, liberty is blur based and gapps are included) then reboot and your good to go.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


ok clouse, did it just like this and it failed on the kernel check. I'm guessing that it thought it wasn't on the OTA GB update, but I just don't see how that's possible. Although, I did participate in a beta test with Motorola before the official release, but it was the same one they pushed out a few weeks later. COnfused, but for now I ju7st restored my nandroid backup to Liberty and it is loading right now, hopefull I can try CM7 eventually. thanks!


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

RedBarchetta said:


> ok clouse, did it just like this and it failed on the kernel check. I'm guessing that it thought it wasn't on the OTA GB update, but I just don't see how that's possible. Although, I did participate in a beta test with Motorola before the official release, but it was the same one they pushed out a few weeks later. COnfused, but for now I ju7st restored my nandroid backup to Liberty and it is loading right now, hopefull I can try CM7 eventually. thanks!


Be sure you're doing this in CWM recovery, not stock recovery.


----------



## RedBarchetta (Jul 17, 2012)

Jabberwockish said:


> Be sure you're doing this in CWM recovery, not stock recovery.


 yep, doing it in CWM


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

RedBarchetta said:


> ok clouse, did it just like this and it failed on the kernel check. I'm guessing that it thought it wasn't on the OTA GB update, but I just don't see how that's possible. Although, I did participate in a beta test with Motorola before the official release, but it was the same one they pushed out a few weeks later. COnfused, but for now I ju7st restored my nandroid backup to Liberty and it is loading right now, hopefull I can try CM7 eventually. thanks!


Then your using the "official" cm7 i think. If i remember correctly the kernel check was removed from unofficial (ie GB based) builds.


----------



## RedBarchetta (Jul 17, 2012)

x13thangelx said:


> Then your using the "official" cm7 i think. If i remember correctly the kernel check was removed from unofficial (ie GB based) builds.


Makes complete sense.. I did try to get the zip from the CM7 thread on this forum but the link was dead and I saw it in CWM and "assumed" it was the same. I can search around for it, but back on Liberty for now and happy as a clam







BTW 13th, I really did enjoy the speed and just how light Liquid ICS was, I guess I just couldn't deal with certain features, i.e., caller ID not working in the car dock and if GPS and Car Home Ultra were both running, I was using more juice that my charger was putting in:/ Other than that, it was very good.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, the OP in the D2 CM7 thread hasn't been updated for a while, but there's fresh links near the end. Here's some info on Nis' latest & greatest custom 7/19 build of CM7 on the D2. Everything just works.

Oh, and personally I flash Jakebitesmods with a default OC to 1200 MHz. Then I install SetCPU with a batt temp profile underclock to 800 MHz since long GPS use & such can get pretty hot & keep the batt from charging.


----------

